# Upcoming Misty Mountains Dwarf stuff



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got this in an e-mail:

_Khazad-dûm, nestled below the mighty peaks of the Misty Mountains was once the greatest of all Dwarven holds - a place of beauty, light and artisanship unequalled. Now, however, it is the haunt of Moria Goblins, lumbering Cave Trolls and other, more terrible creatures.

For generations the Dwarves have longed to reclaim their ancestral home, fighting long and bitter wars against the Goblins who have usurped their cherished kingdom beneath the mountains.

This October the battle for dominion is set to intensify as both the armies of the Dwarf Holds and the Misty Mountains receive new reinforcements. With new miniatures for both factions, Good and Evil players have something to look forward to.

For more information about the Misty Mountains releases in October, watch out for future newsletters, keep an on the Games Workshop website and check out October's issue of White Dwarf. Players of the Strategy Battle Game will find rules to accompany all these models in November's issue of White Dwarf._

There is more to the e-mail but this is the most interesting part


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I guess I now have a reason to buy Novembers white dwarf


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I guess I now have a reason to buy Novembers white dwarf


Agreed. Hopefully GW do a nice job on these.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I would love to see some more specialised Golbin units. Plus some kiss-ass monsters, plasstic cave troll kit or something.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I want plastic Nazgul.......T_T

But since that will NEVER happen

Im going to say we will be getting a plastic dragon.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Im going to say we will be getting a plastic dragon.


I doubt it, the metal model was released not too long ago.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

As for the wanting a plastic cave troll kit, if it were to happens I really don't have high expectations for that. The Mines of Moria troll was horrible besides the current metal Cave Trolls are so nice.

Don't completely rule out a plastic Dragon. Remember Morgul Knights were only out less than a year before they converted them over to plastic. So it's still possible.

Nazgul are completely out of the question for this release at least, seeing as it's Misty Mountains and Dwarves.

I think we should be expecting some new models for the characters that haven't been done yet. Possibility of plastic Prowlers/Khazad or Iron Guard, but not high on my expected list. Possibly a Stone Giant or Cave Drake or as TWKoA said, plastic Dragon set.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Scryer in the Darkness over on Warseer has posted that the release will contain two metal boxed sets and three metal blister packs, no plastic kits. Scryer has been correct with pretty much everything he's posted as a rumour before so I personally trust this (probably works for GW?).

Here's a friend of mine's thoughts on what's in the box.



> So, my thoughts:
> 
> * Metal Box #1: *Stone Giant.* Simple because it would be ridiculous to release it in a blister...it would bee too tiny for me to consider it a Giant.
> * Metal Box #2: No, it's not what you'd think! I guess it will be *Goblin Commanders* of some kind. Because since War of the Ring, almost every release has had some commanders, although they have been unnecessary. Plus, they said "Dwarves and Goblins", not "Dwarves and Monsters", which makes me suspect we'll get at least one Goblin set in this release.
> ...


Personally what's said there sounds perfectly plausible.

I also spoke to the Manager of my local GW yesterday (who isn't an arse and I can actually tolerate) and he told me it 'may' be including a Cave Drake and Stone Giant. My guess is he was telling me it will include those without officially saying it will.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not much stuff then.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Not much stuff then.


its enough to make all the 40k players moan that GW only cares about LotR and never releases anything for 40k and haven't for years.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Nah, the Space Marine players aren't complaining...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know why they all moan anyways. GW has multiple systems and it has to cater for them all. For some strange reason a lot of people do not get this but the lack of stuff is disturbing. Although I was under the impression that it was for a new book-not just new minis.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it'll be a while before GW remember a lot of people still play SBG, therefore it'll most likely be a while before we get another supplement, if we ever get another one at all...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They are generally spread with shadow in the east sticking out as a 2006 creation.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> its enough to make all the 40k players moan that GW only cares about LotR and never releases anything for 40k and haven't for years.


Being primarily a 40K player my only bitch about the release schedule is that it's turning in to MARINEHAMMER 40K with a dash of bugs for falvor


----------

